# Kodiak Bear Pics



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Thought you guys might find these entertaining. These are of a Kodiak bear that was hanging out at our favorite fishing hole last weekend. And yes, this is actually how close he was to us. 














































Thanks for looking!


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

wow beautiful pics and thanks for sharing. I've never seen one.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Holy Crap! That's awesome!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He's beautiful,thanks for sharing!There's no way I would have gotten that close!lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thats awesome!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

woaaa what if it attacked?!?!


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

Great picts! Did you catch any fish?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I love bears they are so cute, I can't understand why people hunt them unless there is overpopulation =*(


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Super cool pics I love bears too


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

I didn't actually catch any fish myself... my bf did, and some other friends caught a few too. I was just running around taking pictures.  It's very rare for these bears to attack, unless someone provokes them. All they want is the fish, and there's plenty of those around! I've seen fishermen and bears fishing side by side numerous times! It's just kind of something you get used to around here. lol


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow those are some nice shots !!!!!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

holy moley....awesome pics. thanks for sharing!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

That is just way to cool! I'd LOVE to see something like that here. That's so awesome!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> I love bears they are so cute, I can't understand why people hunt them unless there is overpopulation =*(


My sentiments exactly


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Gorgeous animal.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

very gorgeous animal! looks young-great pics!-love bears but they sxcare me something bad


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

Very beautiful pictures, they are breathtaking, i've only seen a few black bears in my life, but it is amazing to get to see one in the wild. Very lucky!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

christina60546 said:


> Very beautiful pictures, they are breathtaking, i've only seen a few black bears in my life, but it is amazing to get to see one in the wild. Very lucky!


Kodiak bears are about 2-3 times larger than black bears! But black bears are more dangerous and aggressive.


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

Did you ride it?


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

j-crash said:


> Did you ride it?


Hahahah you're funny.... :hammer:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yep Yep.. . Those are some nice shots for sure... You can't hunt Kodiaks, right? only brown bears or grizzlys on the mainland? Im an avid hunter and use APBTs as biters and a alaskan husky or laika as lead and point dog. I love bears, being 2/3 native american the spirit of each animal is unique  Thank you for those amazing photos.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Yep Yep.. . Those are some nice shots for sure... You can't hunt Kodiaks, right? only brown bears or grizzlys on the mainland? Im an avid hunter and use APBTs as biters and a alaskan husky or laika as lead and point dog. I love bears, being 2/3 native american the spirit of each animal is unique  Thank you for those amazing photos.


You absolutely can hunt Kodiak bears! I haven't personally, but think it would be a cool thing to do eventually.


----------

